
Even more compute shaders (execution units and caches) - matt_d
https://anteru.net/blog/2018/even-more-compute-shaders/
======
zamadatix
Does anyone know of a compute shader playground that is as easy to
learn/prototype in as all of the pixel shader playgrounds out there?

